# Picked This One Up



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Picked this up in a charity shop excellent condition just a few marks on the back. Even has the original strap. Anybody got an idea of the age of it.










Kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I've just been looking on the web and a similar looking Seiko Solar powered dates from 1980, but I couldn't find any Sanyo's-but there are a couple of websites devoted to led/lcd watches.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Avidfan had a look on a couple of the sites and it seems to be around 79-80 only seen 1 other and that's a gold colour but gives me an idea of it's age.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

No probs mate, I like the old digital watches but the 710 has banned me from buying them!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I clearly remember a similar watch I had with the little solar panel in my last year at school which was 81, I'm certain it wasn't a sanyo though I can't remember what it was, I think that's the 1st sanyo watch I've ever seen


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in the same boat I can remember them back in the late 70's early 80's but from my dim memory they were Casio and Seiko,I can only remeber tellys and radio as Sanyo

Kev


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

avidfan said:


> No probs mate, I like the old digital watches but the 710 has banned me from buying them!


I can't stand it. I've googled my fingers off and cannot find the derivation of the term 710 as a reference to one's spouse. Please help out an American. It's keeping me awake at night!!!


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

rgp said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > No probs mate, I like the old digital watches but the 710 has banned me from buying them!
> ...


has it got you in a bit of a two and eight


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rgp said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > No probs mate, I like the old digital watches but the 710 has banned me from buying them!
> ...


Don't use Google but search this Forum...it's in there!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

rgp said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > No probs mate, I like the old digital watches but the 710 has banned me from buying them!
> ...


It'll take some time to find it's origin on this forum. It's used so often a search gets too many hits.

It's origin is a joke about a woman reading an engine oil cover upside down and saying that there isn't an oil spout (ie it says "710")


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, mate!







Over the Pond it's referred to as a "blonde joke", etc. Most likely derived from the likes of Marilyn Monroe and others.

*"I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."*

â€" Marilyn Monroe


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the original 710 thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2808


----------

